# Taking offers on an almost new original ADA tank and accessories



## SuperSam (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi there,

I am taking offers on a beautiful, almost new ADA tank, I believe it is around 10 Gal and comes with the original ADA AquaSky LED light with acrylic mounting bracket.

Also for sale is the original mini ADA CO2 kit and an additional Fluval CO2 kit with solenoid valve, etc.

I have also the Chihiro Dr Algae Remover Sterilizer for it, almost new as well.

If you want to start your mini aquascape in style, and only looking for the best in glass quality, exceptional workmanship equipment and top end gear, this is what you need.

The glass Lilly pipes for the filtration need some cleaning but are in perfect condition. (Filter not included)

Can either take offers on individual items or the full setup. Prefer selling as a package.

Plants and livestock not included.

Thanks






----------

